# εκούσια δικαιοδοσία = voluntary jurisdiction, non-contentious jurisdiction



## Lexoplast (Jun 12, 2008)

Γεια σας και χαίρετε.

Στο ελληνικό δίκαιο υπάρχουν οι έννοιες της αμφισβητούμενης δικαιοδοσίας και της εκούσιας δικαιοδοσίας. Όποιος έχει χρόνο και όρεξη μπορεί να διαβάσει μια επεξήγησή τους εδώ. (κυρίως την παρ. 14.3)
Οι αποδόσεις της εκούσιας δικαιοδοσίας που έχω συναντήσει (σε κείμενα της ΕΕ) είναι "voluntary jurisdiction" και "non-contentious jurisdiction". Έχει κανείς καμιά πρόταση;


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2008)

Καλή επάνοδο και επαναπροσαρμογή. (Θέλουμε πλήρες ραπόρτο.)
Αυτά για τώρα, απαντήσεις αργότερα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2008)

Άλλη πρόταση από τις δύο εκδοχές δεν έχω και θα πρότεινα να μείνεις στο voluntary jurisdiction, που αποδίδει ακριβώς το ελληνικό και χρησιμοποιείται και σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες (π.χ. Γερμανία, Ολλανδία, Ισπανία).

Αναζήτησέ το π.χ. εδώ:
http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-German-Law-Joachim-Zekoll/dp/9041122613/002-3886965-4156831


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2010)

Ας κάνουμε ένα bump. 
Ο ορισμός στο σύνδεσμο του Λεξό έχει ως εξής:
Η εκούσια δικαιοδοσία είναι η εξουσία των πολιτικών δικα­στηρίων να διατάξουν τη λήψη ρυθμιστικών μέτρων, με διαπλαστικό συνή­θως χαρακτήρα, δίχως να στηρίξουν τις διαταγές τους στη δεσμευτική διά­γνωση κάποιου δικαιώματος του αιτούντα​
Ένας άλλος σύνδεσμος, εδώ, δίνει και μια παραπάνω επεξήγηση:
Δηλαδή με απλά λόγια θα δικάσει ο ειρηνοδίκης την περίπτωσή μας και δεν θα καθίσει να δει ή να εξετάσει αν εκεί υπάρχουν καταχρηστικές χρεώσεις ή ότι άλλο -δικαστικά έξοδα που χρεώνουν οι τράπεζες έξοδα φακέλου κλ.π.- θα δει λοιπόν το σύνολο του χρέους και θα διαπλάσει τις δόσεις. Το δικαίωμά μας να μην πληρώσουμε καταχρηστικές χρεώσεις δεν θα εξετασθεί.​
Διαβάζω και τον ΚΠολΔικ 739 και επ. και δε φωτίζομαι.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2010)

Λοιπόν, λοιπόν... Η απόδοση που βρήκαμε είναι σωστή. Ωστόσο, ο όρος _εκούσια δικαιοδοσία_ μπορεί να αποδοθεί και ως non-contentious ή ex parte jurisdiction. Ουσιαστικά, πρόκειται για υποθέσεις που έρχονται ενώπιον των δικαστηρίων και δεν αφορούν διαφορές μεταξύ ιδιωτών, αλλά εξετάζουν περιπτώσεις ενός ατόμου και της κατάστασής του ενώπιον του νόμου. 
(Όλα όσα θέλατε να μάθετε για τη νομική μετάφραση και δεν τολμούσατε ποτέ να ρωτήσετε.... )


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2018)

Η ΙΑΤΕ έχει το jurisdiction in ex parte πρώτο-πρώτο, θα μπορούσε ωστόσο αυτό να χρησιμοποιηθεί στο ελληνικό δίκαιο; Πιο πολύ για του κοινοδικαίου μού βγάζει αίσθηση εμένα. Το δε voluntary (που δω μεις το λέμε καλύτερο) εκεί το 'χουν υποβαθμισμένο. Άσε που 'χει έναν σκασμό αποδόσεις! Μήπως θα 'πρεπε κάποιος να συμμάζευε λίγο αυτή την εγγραφή; Λέω γω, τώρα...


----------

